# Sinfoni 90.2x - MINT



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

This is a mint Sinfoni 90.2x. Selling for $350 shipped to the US only. No International Shipping. flawless condition physically and functionally. Great deal... I paid waaaaaay more new.

There are 16 watchers so I thought I would offer this up to my DIYMA compadres as well.

SOLD to the man with the funny hat!

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------

